# Rental Car in Calgary in July



## dmiller1 (Jun 4, 2008)

We will be arriving on July 19th in Calgary and then traveling to Canmore for a week.  We have been researching car rentals and have found a company called Discount Car and Truck Rentals.  They are not located at the Calgary airport but have a shuttle that takes you to their property.  They have the best prices so far ($302.56 for a compact car for a week).  Has anyone ever used this company or have any other suggestions for a car rental?  It is only for 2 adults.


----------



## eal (Jun 4, 2008)

I use them regularly in Victoria and they are fine - good value for the $$.


----------



## alpine2 (Jun 4, 2008)

Enterprise rentals are very reasonable and probably at the airport,too


----------



## CatLovers (Jun 4, 2008)

Discount is a legitimate reputable car rental agency and is used a lot by insurance companies (to give loaners to clients) in town.  They are not very far from the airport and you should have no trouble.


----------



## dmiller1 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Thank you!*

Thanks for the information.  We reserved the car and are counting down the days until we arrive.  It's our first time in this part of the country and are anxious to explore.  Any tips or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## eal (Jun 5, 2008)

There are lots of recent threads about things to see and do in the Banff/Canmore area.  Do a search on the Canada board and you will find lots of suggestions.


----------

